# New buck and my girls (pictures!)



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Miss Lullabelle










Miss Penny Lane










King of the Hill! Courageous got a running start and tried about 6 times to get up there, not he does it non stop! So happy to have him home 










The decent! Going down! He also had to try this half a dozen times until he got brave enough to do it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very cute :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute Cute Cute!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

What cuties! I think they're all adorable. Goats are so silly aren't they? Your goats all look happy and healthy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Cute pics - I love the one of him on the dogloo.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Cute! Looks like he's adjusting quite nicely to his new home :stars: 

FYI--I could not tell for sure from the pics, but if all that's between him and the girls is a cattle panel, he will be able to breed them through the fence. I know these girls are bred already so it isn't a big deal now but in the future when you have younger girls that you don't want bred it could be an issue--Just thought I'd mention it because it's not something you usually think about until it happens.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the kind replies! They are just SO SILLY! It's awesome I didn't know until now that I was a "goat person." Now I am positive! :stars: 

FunnyRiverFarm - Thanks so much for the tip! :hi5: I had thought of it  The pen the girls are in is 16x32 (one cattle panel by two). Plus they have a 12x12 stall in my barn. Then the buck is in a 16x32 as well. What I plan to do is take the middle panels out and give the girls and kids the whole 32 x 32 and possibly extend. But first I want to replace the mesh with cattle panels - just doesn't seem sturdy enough to me! And I'll also be building my buck a new pen with no shared fence lines! This was just to get everyone home and settled until I could get my father in lawns boat trailer moved and all the other stuff back there including the compost pile! I just bought 11 more cattle panels and I'll be building the new set up over the next few days. :thumbup:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

What nice looking goats. Congrats on your babies they look very happy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice .... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL.....Someone else who shares my B/W goatie addiction!!!!

Very pretty girls and I like your boys' color, they look very happy too.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh yeah, I LOVE the black and whites! :hi5: So awesome! I got so lucky to find sisters with the coloring I love  One of my gals has a big ole white stripe across her belly that can be seen from one side. (Lullabelle) and supposedly with the buck she was bred to she throws blacks with more white spots and blue eyes... :drool: March needs to GET HERE ALREADY!!! hehehe


----------

